# which is better Fitter 35 or Champion Drive?



## Wild Bug Ranch (Nov 19, 2021)

Hey, y'all homesteaders! So I want to try some things a little different this year by showing my market wethers and breeding Boer does...I have been told by many for building muscles is to lift their feed up(I've done that before and had them on a cinder block), but they tell me to do it every other day or do it for a few months and then the last month take it away

The next way was to do short sprints for 100 yards and take a break then do it again every other day the last month before the fair, others told me to put them on an angled stand and brace them til they huff and puff, and then walk them backward for 3 minutes and work your way up...are these all good things to help build the butt and shoulder muscles of the market wethers?

I have also come across Purina High Octane Fitter 35 and Champion Drive, which one is better for building that show goat that has its muscles and is a great winning show goat? Any critique is helpful!

As well for my breeding Boer doe, I have her and my Nigerian Dwarf doe on Supreme Show Doe feed, I just started it so I am hoping it will have a good outcome, anyone has experience with that feed as well? 

Thanks!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Like I mentioned before in another post, a big part of getting muscle is the genetics, but also you have to have a good 'cover' on the goat to start with. You want them to have some fat on them when you start out or your not going to gain the goals your wanting to achieve. A good 4.5-5% fat feed and 16-17% protein IMO would be a good place to start if they need cover. If they need more fat in their diet, there is a supplement you can try called Purina Amplify (labeled for horses), it's really good stuff and a lot of Boer goat breeders use it for breeding stock to get weight on them. It's nearly the same as Purina's High Octane Power Fuel, but has a little more copper in it and it's usually not as expensive as Power Fuel. Follow Power Fuel feeding instructions.
Once your goat has good cover to work with, then I'd look into more protein. Protein = muscle. But again, if they don't have good cover on them, you are not going to get the look you are wanting if you start pushing protein and exercise. They'll just burn it all off.
Here's a short video that kind of explains that





Here is another good video, and he talks about Power Fuel which I mentioned above





Search for videos on Youtube, it has helped us a little as we've gone over the years.


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch (Nov 19, 2021)

HoosierShadow said:


> Like I mentioned before in another post, a big part of getting muscle is the genetics, but also you have to have a good 'cover' on the goat to start with. You want them to have some fat on them when you start out or your not going to gain the goals your wanting to achieve. A good 4.5-5% fat feed and 16-17% protein IMO would be a good place to start if they need cover. If they need more fat in their diet, there is a supplement you can try called Purina Amplify (labeled for horses), it's really good stuff and a lot of Boer goat breeders use it for breeding stock to get weight on them. It's nearly the same as Purina's High Octane Power Fuel, but has a little more copper in it and it's usually not as expensive as Power Fuel. Follow Power Fuel feeding instructions.
> Once your goat has good cover to work with, then I'd look into more protein. Protein = muscle. But again, if they don't have good cover on them, you are not going to get the look you are wanting if you start pushing protein and exercise. They'll just burn it all off.
> Here's a short video that kind of explains that
> 
> ...


ok, i do feed goat dominator and lamb slam which has a good protein based on their to fatten them up so i can turn that fat into muscle as well. i’ll check those videos out and that supplement too.


----------

